
First contact: what if we find not organic life but ET’s AI? – Aeon Essays - rbanffy
https://aeon.co/essays/first-contact-what-if-we-find-not-organic-life-but-ets-ai?__twitter_impression=true
======
mojomark
The article discusses the history of the concept, but completely misses
Disney's fair treatment of the topic in Flight of the Navigator(1) CA. 1986;)

1\. [https://youtu.be/gVebPEYiq2o](https://youtu.be/gVebPEYiq2o)

